# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  BIOS mới dành cho các bo mạch chủ ASUS đã xuất hiện trong tháng 5/2015

## huahien

Nhiều người trong số chúng ta luôn có thói quen kiểm tra cập nhật cho driver cũng như BIOS bo mạch chủ một cách thường xuyên, cứ như đấy là một phản xạ vô điều kiện dạng như kiểm tra tủ lạnh xem có gì ăn mà thực tâm thì chưa muốn ăn gì. Tại sao chúng ta hay làm vậy? Bởi vì các fan cuồng PC đơn giản là không thể chờ đợi quá lâu từ nhà sản xuất tung ra các bản cập nhật mang đến hiệu năng cao hơn, tương thích nhiều linh kiện mới hơn hay thêm thắt vài chức năng chưa từng xuất hiện ở bo mạch chủ của mình trước đây. Chẳng hạn như bản update BIOS mới sẽ giúp bo mạch chủ chạy chuẩn hơn ở mức xung 5GHz. ASUS đã cố gắng đầu tư rất nhiều công sức và nỗ lực ở mảng bo mạch chủ để khách hàng luôn được cập nhật những bản BIOS mới dành cho bo mạch chủ của mình.

Sau đây là danh sách các bo mạch chủ và thiết bị nhận được bản BIOS mới nhất tháng 5:



> Q87T-SI 0912
> H81T-R2-SI 0501
> A88X-PRO 1803
> H81M-C-BR 2101
> Z97M-PLUS-BR-SI 2701
> H81M-C-R2 2201
> H81M-E 2201
> F2A85-M-LE 6504
> H81M-K 1101
> ...


Vài điều lưu ý trước khi cập nhật:

Hãy cập nhật BIOS mới nhất trước khi cài đặt hệ điều hành lên hệ thống của mình.Nếu bạn đang chạy cấu hình RAID, hãy sao lưu lại dữ liệu của mình và kiểm tra bản cập nhật có gây ảnh hưởng đến cấu hình RAID hiện tại của mình không.Nếu bạn đã ép xung hệ thống, hãy sao lưu lại thiết lập của mình, như thế bạn sẽ xác nhận được bản cập nhật mới có cải thiện khả năng ép xung hay không.Tất cả các bo mạch chủ X99 đều nhận được bản BIOS cập nhật tính năng hỗ trợ đầy đủ cho các SSD chuẩn NVMe cũng như bộ adapter ASUS Hyperkit. Bộ adapter này sẽ cho phép các bo mạch chủ X99 dùng được các SSD Intel 750 2.5" chuẩn NVMe thông qua bộ adapter HyperKit được gắn lên khe M.2 của bo mạch chủ.Tất cả bo mạch chủ Z97 đều nhận được bản BIOS cập nhật hỗ trợ đầy đủ cho các SSD chuẩn NVMe như SSD Intel 750.
​_Nguồn: rog.asus.com_​

----------


## nguyenquyhuong

*Trả lời: BIOS mới dành cho các bo mạch chủ ASUS đã xuất hiện trong tháng 5/2015*

có bản cho h97 rồi à, cứ tg đợi năm sau luôn chứ

----------


## evashopping

*Trả lời: BIOS mới dành cho các bo mạch chủ ASUS đã xuất hiện trong tháng 5/2015*

đang hóng giờ mới thấy tin này, tks chủ thớt, mà update down ở đâu hay tự có v?

----------


## loveUnature

*Trả lời: BIOS mới dành cho các bo mạch chủ ASUS đã xuất hiện trong tháng 5/2015*

phải kiếm thêm ổ điện mới đc, cuối tuần hay cúp ẩu lắm, đang up lên mà tạch thì T_T

----------


## hlong001

*Trả lời: BIOS mới dành cho các bo mạch chủ ASUS đã xuất hiện trong tháng 5/2015*

hỗ trợ ssd chuẩn nvme luôn cơ à

----------

